# It is offical DVDHD and BLUE RAY are dead



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Well folks it looks like the memory card will take over

below is the addy to the airtcle

http://billpstudios.blogspot.com/2008/01/death-to-dvd-disc-is-coming.html


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Interesting article but still from the fingers of yet another blogger. Nothing official about it.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

IMO any serious market penetration for a non-optical based solution, be it dowloads, ROM flash memory, or someother format is still at LEAST 3 years from being a reality and probably more like 5 before it will challenge optical (it may still be DVDs, not some format of HD disks). Just my opinion of course....


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

I heard George Jetson is a big supporter.


----------



## sshams95 (Sep 2, 2006)

Official?


----------

